# KaiScout's Art Thread!!



## KaiScout (Mar 19, 2016)

Hello! I'm KaiScout!

I wont go into much detail here but I'm a British artist living in Plymouth.
Here is my art, because I'm awful with introductions.



























I'll upload when I draw more art!
If you want to commission me, please click here for details.
Bye.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 19, 2016)

Hey, I'm also British. I move between Oxford and Hampshire. 

Welcome to the forums. I'm not sure if you're seeking appraisal?


----------



## KaiScout (Mar 19, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> Hey, I'm also British. I move between Oxford and Hampshire.
> 
> Welcome to the forums. I'm not sure if you're seeking appraisal?



You could rate me if you want! Although honestly I'm not that bothered about ratings. I just enjoy drawing is all!
Ive never been to Oxford or Hampshire, but I've heard that theyre both beautiful places. I'll be going up to Newark next week though, for a dog show. Huhuuuuu


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 19, 2016)

KaiScout said:


> You could rate me if you want! Although honestly I'm not that bothered about ratings. I just enjoy drawing is all!
> Ive never been to Oxford or Hampshire, but I've heard that theyre both beautiful places. I'll be going up to Newark next week though, for a dog show. Huhuuuuu



I've been to Plymouth a couple of times. You guys have red dirt, compared to our white dirt. 

Anyway, see you round the forums.


----------



## KaiScout (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## KaiScout (Mar 25, 2016)

that one adopt i made but it didnt sell so i made him into my own character called Leviathan! He's a monster boy dog and he has a cute rabbit bf yeahhhh..





and of course Kai from Kung Fu Panda 3


----------



## KaiScout (Mar 28, 2016)

Fiddlesticks said:


> I'm also British! Can we get four in a row?
> 
> Cool stuff. I particularly like the pink canid with mahoosive teeth/tusks; any context on them?



Hello other brit! 
And thank you! 
For the canid with the teeths, I just drew what came to mind! He's not really a character of such, but he looks pretty cool.


----------



## KaiScout (Apr 16, 2016)

H U R T


----------



## KaiScout (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Peaches-and-Dreams (Apr 18, 2016)

Brit here!! Gosh warn the forum, the British are coming!!


----------



## KaiScout (Apr 18, 2016)

Peaches-and-Dreams said:


> Brit here!! Gosh warn the forum, the British are coming!!


Four in a row hurrah!!


----------

